# Restaurant Empire II - resolution



## Petit_Delire (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi guys.

Last month I bought Restaurant Empire II at a local store and I'm very satisfied with my purchase. However, there's one thing bugging me: - the resolution. Even in 2009, the game is tied to a 1024x768. The option for a higher resolution does not appear on the settings, I can't find any .cfg file and using the line command doesn't seem to work either - unless I'm doing something wrong.
Any advice? I want to use a 1366x768 resolution. Thank you very much!


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello,
It seems that the game have a maximum resolution of 1024 x 768
some games do have that option, like Plants vs Zombies or other little games
so the best option is to stick with that resolution


----------

